# Mouse guards?



## jwbee (Aug 8, 2012)

Is 1/2 inch wire mesh suitable for mouse guards , it looks a little big to me , I am thinking that small mice can set thru.

So far I haven't been able to find any 3/8 mesh locally , just 1/2 or 1/4(too small).

Or maybe I should drill some 3/8 or 5/16 holes in the entrance reducer?

What do you use?

Any input would be appreciated.

Jim.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have decent success with 1/2" hardware cloth. bend it into a v and shove it in the opening.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Never used them.
We try to keep a good cat around here on the farm,keeps the mice down.
Hard to keep a cat lately 'cause the coyotes are getting them


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

What makes you feel 1/4inch is too small? Warré talks about an opening of slightly smaller than that in _Beekeeping for all_.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

1/2" has always worked for me, I have never had a mouse get through it.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

I use1/2 inch ,, but when I cut it ,I cut so I have the pointed 1/2 inch wire top and bottom ,, I have 3 full squares then the 1/2 inch of pointed wire ,, I bend the wire just a little so if a mouse trys to get in the wire will poke him and tear his skin up then I push in in place with a putty knife ,, never had a mouse in the hive ,, have had mouse tracks on the door step but they never get in


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have always used 1/2 folded to make holes 1/2 wide X 3/8 high. This year I found the perfect material. It is sold at Lowes and home depot. It is aluminum mesh with a diamond hole size of 3/8 X 1/2. It is sold in the cultured stone section and is used to give the mortor something to grip to. It is 5.00 for a 3ft X 8ft pc. I cut it in 2" strips and just staple it over the enterence


----------



## jwbee (Aug 8, 2012)

Well , I will stick with the 1/2 inch if it works for most , thanks all.

Danno , I have used that stuff doing rockwork before , maybe I will try it as well , thanks.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

danno said:


> I have always used 1/2 folded to make holes 1/2 wide X 3/8 high. This year I found the perfect material. It is sold at Lowes and home depot. It is aluminum mesh with a diamond hole size of 3/8 X 1/2. It is sold in the cultured stone section and is used to give the mortor something to grip to. It is 5.00 for a 3ft X 8ft pc. I cut it in 2" strips and just staple it over the enterence


Thanks. I found it labeled as plaster lath. Works great - better than the hardware cloth. BTW - it was $9.00 here.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

danno, are you sure it is aluminum and not galvanized steel? Good idea. John


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cuts like galvanized steel to me.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

It is galvanized. 

We use alot of it for stucco and plaster work.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Why do you need mouse guards? How can the mice get past entrance reducers?


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

> Hard to keep a cat lately 'cause the coyotes are getting them


Get a good dog or five.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

The sheet I got is definatly aluminum. I checked it with a magnet. It cuts way easier the galvinized expanded metal. I did pay 5 something a 3 X 8 sheet.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I found a mouse in one of my empty nucs. The entrance was reduced to 3/8" tall by 3/4" wide.
1/4" will work after the drones are booted.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have done animal control and pest removal for about 20 years now and can tell you if a mouse can fit his skull through a opening, he's in plus they are rodents and can make a hole alittle larger very quickly. Mouse guards are just cheap insurance


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

half inch is too big trust me


----------

